# Imba??



## NCMt.Biker (May 5, 2010)

Just wondering how you can get them to come out to your local trail and have a trail workday/workshop??Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Kool (May 20, 2009)

You just missed the application deadline for 2012....

Subaru/IMBA Trail Care Crew | International Mountain Bicycling Association


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

If they don't look at your application and consider why it's late, then it's a bad reflection on IMBA. Put it in now. Anyone not aware of IMBA's roles and services should be welcomed, I hope


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

Contact your local IMBA rep and ask him to support your request. It worked for me in the past


----------



## mbsteve1 (Feb 11, 2009)

The Subaru/IMBA Trail Care Crew could be a great opportunity for you. Consider reaching out to your IMBA regional director and then putting together an application, even though it's past the deadline. IMBA reviews all applications for visits.


----------



## JimmyWu (Mar 1, 2011)

PM me if you need any addys... btw, the GFTS has an app. sent to Boulder. :thumbsup:

-Jimmy


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

We're in the process of getting our new local club (Maui Mountain Bike Coalition) affiliated with IMBA and they're scheduling a trip for 2 reps in Feb. 

Guess it probably doesn't hurt they're coming to Maui in winter.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

whodaphuck said:


> We're in the process of getting our new local club (Maui Mountain Bike Coalition) affiliated with IMBA and they're scheduling a trip for 2 reps in Feb.
> 
> Guess it probably doesn't hurt they're coming to Maui in winter.


Hmmm. I'll be in Maui at the end of February. Might be able to dig while on holiday... :thumbsup:


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

pinkrobe said:


> Hmmm. I'll be in Maui at the end of February. Might be able to dig while on holiday... :thumbsup:


Their trip will most likely be somewhere from Feb 14th-22nd. We are also working on hosting a screening of Pedal Driven. Either way, pm me and I can at least give you the status/location of some trails.


----------

